# s Transit VISA for Heathrow Airport required, travelling from Mumbai to Hamburg



## ola2123 (May 9, 2018)

I would be travelling to Hamburg from Mumbai on an Employment VISA soon. The flight has a layover of 4 hours at Heathrow Airport, my question is that Do I need any Transit VISA. I checked the Transit Visa checklist and here in on of the points for the visa exempt it was mentioned as "uniform format category D visa for entry into a country in the European Economic Area (EEA)"

The employment/long term visa I have is a Type D visa. Is this the same as mentioned above. Looking forward to your help.


----------

